# Installed a dash Cam



## Matt_uber (May 14, 2015)

So I just installed a new dash cam in my Prius. It does 2 things videos the road in front of me and videos the inside of the car. I use it as a safety feature for the car, myself and passengers.it also has night vision. On another note I show my friends how crazy drunks can be in the back seat of my car.

Video has been deleted 

This is the cam I picked up from Amazon, I got it the next day it was like $168 shipped. I recommend this if your looking into getting one-
Falcon Zero by Incredisonic F-360 HD, Rear View Mirror Car DashCam, DVR Accident Video Recorder, Dual-Camera 1080p HD, ~ FREE 32GB High Speed Class 10


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Post a video in the near future.


----------



## Matt_uber (May 14, 2015)

I will post some after this weekend. I just recently installed it but the quality is great.


----------



## Matt_uber (May 14, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Post a video in the near future.





OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Post a video in the near future.


Hey bro just updated my thread check out the video I posted


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

nice camera... I'm still waiting for one that can do body scans....lol. Don't forget to write it off if you're not doing standard mileage deduction.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I have this one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Top-Dawg-El...886?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9dffa996

I've had it long before I Uber'd. Only has 1 camera, but for the price, you cant go wrong. Just make sure you get a class 10 SD card.


----------



## Matt_uber (May 14, 2015)

Thanks ARIV005, 

I do plan on it. For the price it's not all that bad. I will have more video probably after this weekend. I've been driving for about a month now and seen some crazy shit. I can imagine as time passes what else I'll see. Business is pretty steady hear in So Cal. I appreciate the feed back and thanks for viewing 

matt


----------



## Matt_uber (May 14, 2015)

"Kingo9 

It's has the class 10 HD with 32G so it holds about a days worth of driving before relapsing over.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Matt- Yes, its right around 24 hours of record time with 32gb


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Do these cameras come with a USB port to back up the footage? I do want one, but it has to have a motion sensor while its parked.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Just take the SD card out and download the file to your computer. I just leave mine on at all times. I haven't been in the market in over a year but when I was looking, the more searching I did the more I found that you are better off paying less and getting the necessities than to get dual cameras, motion sensors, g-sensors, etc. ATEOTD, you just want something that provides proof if something was to happen.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> nice camera... I'm still waiting for one that can do body scans....lol. Don't forget to write it off if you're not doing standard mileage deduction.


You can write it off and still do the mileage deduction. This is not normal maintenance, etc... This is essentially an office expense.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I got the Blacksys CF-100
$125'ish, plus I bought a 64gig MicroSD. The rear cabin cam can be placed anywhere in the vehicle. I have it mounted to my sunglass holder with the wires hidden inside. I get the full inside of my vehicle, plus the pax side exterior (since that's where most of the action is). They have a more expensive model that has WiFi built in so you can connect to it with your phone or tablet.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Very nice. I may do an upgrade. Need some light inside vehicle for night time, maybe some LED's on the floor? Any suggestions?
I like the quality for outside.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Check out my dashcam here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/running-red-lights.20425/


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Matt_uber said:


> So I just installed a new dash cam in my Prius. It does 2 things videos the road in front of me and videos the inside of the car. I use it as a safety feature for the car, myself and passengers.it also has night vision. On another note I show my friends how crazy drunks can be in the back seat of my car.
> 
> Here is an update video from last night click on the link.
> 
> ...


Did you really ask the last pax if someone threw up in the backseat?


----------



## Matt_uber (May 14, 2015)

Beur,

I asked if she was going to throw up, she was so done. Also if she I was going to give her a throw up bag or pull over.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Matt_uber said:


> Beur,
> 
> I asked if she was going to throw up, she was so done. Also if she I was going to give her a throw up bag or pull over.


Oh it was the pax you drove the additional 2 blocks, I thought the question was about the one who exited. Now it's funnier.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

OP: Are there any cons to the over the mirror system? How does pax respond to seeing cameras?



ReviTULize said:


> I got the Blacksys CF-100
> $125'ish, plus I bought a 64gig MicroSD. The rear cabin cam can be placed anywhere in the vehicle. I have it mounted to my sunglass holder with the wires hidden inside. I get the full inside of my vehicle, plus the pax side exterior (since that's where most of the action is). They have a more expensive model that has WiFi built in so you can connect to it with your phone or tablet.
> View attachment 7873


Do you have any video of your system? I'd prefer it over something that mounts over my mirror and blocks my 'SOS' button.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

It was a little rainy. The camera embeds the 2nd channel video into the .avi file. I need to split it in order to show that. The quality is good on the cabin cam, but it does not have infrared. My console lighting gives me what I need since I mostly drive in the city.
I posted an interior pic in another thread...I'll see if I can find it and provide a link.


----------



## JoeShmoe2 (Jun 1, 2015)

I want a camera that is more discrete. Like at least a hidden camera facing forward as I don't want it screaming UBER DRIVER when I am picking up passenger at airport so I don't get the $500 fine...I do not mind the passenger knowing the camera is there


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeShmoe2 said:


> I want a camera that is more discrete. Like at least a hidden camera facing forward as I don't want it screaming UBER DRIVER when I am picking up passenger at airport so I don't get the $500 fine...I do not mind the passenger knowing the camera is there


Try this one ... it doesn't standout like most cameras ... going to get it installed next week


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Try this one ... it doesn't standout like most cameras ... going to get it installed next week


Damn that's good, I can't even see it


----------



## Matt_uber (May 14, 2015)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> OP: Are there any cons to the over the mirror system? How does pax respond to seeing cameras?
> 
> Do you have any video of your system? I'd prefer it over something that mounts over my mirror and blocks my 'SOS' button.


I haven't had anybody complaint or say anything about the cams except for 2 passengers. They asked what was hanging in my mirror and I told them and told them why I had it. They simply agreed and said its a good idea and felt safer with it in the car.


----------

